
LuaVela – the LuaJIT fork I've worked on - eliasdaler
https://eliasdaler.github.io/luavela/
======
totalperspectiv
This is super cool. I would like to seem some performance benchmarks to see if
it still holds the speed of LuaJit.

~~~
totalperspectiv
As an aside, what is Mike Pall working on these days?

